# Joseph was born!



## mBLACK

Well well well! Finally back to the board. Well, to start things off, lets just say.. I MISSED THIS PLACE!:cry: Had a pretty hard labour.. hmm lets start off.. here.
I posted a topic about being in early labour, well, within 20 minutes of posting that I was getting PAINFUL contractions every 3-5 minutes(this was roughly 730ish am). I decided to pack my bags and go to the hospital, so happy that things were moving along. Well, after about 7 hours waiting, they finally took me in to check me and I was only 1 cm dialated.:shock: 
They sent me home and within a couple of hours the pains were sooo horrible I couldn't breathe through them, but I went on and lasted until 2 am thinking oh God, this is it I am not going to last, I seriously thought I was going to drop dead from the pain. They took me in and THANKFULLY I was 2-3 cm dialated so they could give me morphine, monitored babys heartbeat etc. for an hour and sent me off to high risk, they didn't tell me why. Well, it's because his heart rate was dropping, which I found out later on all morphined out of my mind.Around 8:30 I was 5-6 cm so they sent me off to the other labour ward and I got the epidural about 10:30, the contractions inbetween were horrible. By now I was completely effaced. They monitored baby around 12-12:30 and he wasn't doing too well, his heart rate dropped to about 40 everytime I had a contraction.:cry: So they broke my waters and within an hour and a half the pushing phase started. I couldn't feel my legs and I still felt him coming out, hurt like hell. By the last push I felt him swoosh out of me and I started crying my eyes out and my body was shaking like crazy, it was the most emotional time of my life, he was the most perfect thing I've ever seen before in my life. Even now I just stare at him and his perfection, he was 21.5 inches long(ouch) and 6 lbs 14 oz.
I love him more than I ever thought was possible.

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk70/SCREAMBTICHES/joseph2.jpg
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk70/SCREAMBTICHES/joseph.jpg


----------



## Samo

he is beautiful :) great job, love!


----------



## Jenelle

Awweeeee!!! Hun, he's gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## maybebaby

Awww he's beautiful!! Welcome back and congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Deise

Congrats Mary!! He's gorgeous! Why no epidural? Did you want a natural delivery?


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats! He is so handsome!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh my gosh Mary you're so brave!! I would be in a mess if I had to deal with that!!


He is BEAUTIFUL and perfect like you said :)


----------



## Baby-Love

He's gorgeous...well done!
And congratulations. xxxx


----------



## chefamy1122

he is beautiful! You did a great job girl!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## mommytashaX2

Congratulations!!!! What a Beautiful baby boy!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations Mommy! He's so adorable!!! :hug:


----------



## mBLACK

Deise said:


> Congrats Mary!! He's gorgeous! Why no epidural? Did you want a natural delivery?

I did get an epidural lol just it took more than a full day to get it, they wouldn't give it to me before I was 6 cm dialated.


----------



## welshcakes79

:hugs: congratulations he is gorgeous :) X


----------



## Sarahkka

Beautiful baby! Blessings and good wishes for your little one!


----------



## ryder

Congratulations Mary! Good job, he is beautiful!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations Mary!! Joseph is gorgeous.


----------



## sam's mum

Wow...he's so beautiful! Congratulations! :wohoo: x


----------



## SJK

congrats, hes lovely xx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congrats Mary hes gorgeous!!


----------



## Sarah88

Congrats hun! Beautiful boy!


----------



## CK Too

Absolutley gorgeous. Congratulations and well done x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww hunni well done you sounds like you had a rough time. 

and hello you handsome little boy nice to meet you :happydance:
xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats mary baby joesph is beautiful xx


----------



## Munchkin

Mary! Fantastic! How beautiful he is! Well done and enjoy him hun - see you over in Baby and Toddler!


----------



## babezone

congratulations hunni x x x x x x


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations he is beautiful !!!!!


----------



## mizzi

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

gorgeous! congratulations x


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations Mary! :hugs:

He is so beautiful!


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats :) Hes gorgeous :D


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done hes lovely :D x


----------



## ~KACI~

Well done hun, he's gorgeous x


----------



## xHx

Congrats babe - he is perfect x 

:hug:


----------



## Samantha675

He is lovely Mary, congratulations!


----------



## Lyrah

He's beautiful!! Well done hun :D

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations hun - he is gorgeous!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Linzi

He's beautiful :) congrats

xxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

I love that little curled up picture. He looks so cute! :)


----------



## orange-sox

Congratulations Mary, he's utter perfection :D


----------



## leedsforever

congrats mary :wohoo:

hes gorgeouos!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Very cute hun


----------



## missjess

Good job! He is a real cutie !xxx


----------



## princess_bump

he's gorgeous Mary, well done u! :)


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxxX


----------



## Whisper

Congratulations!! He is gorgeous!! 

xxx


----------



## masi

He's beautiful. You are very lucky!!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats to you!


----------



## Mamafy

Awww well done Mary, what a gorgeous boy you have :)

Will he be called Joseph or Joe? (My 2 year old son is Joseph too, we call him Joe :) )

Many Congratulations!:hugs:


----------



## Christine33

congratulations mary! you have done so well and have a gorgeous little boy there. 

i am so happy for you.

will miss you on the 3rd tri board though!

:hug:

Christine
X


----------



## lfc_sarah

Congrats!!


----------



## stefb

congratulations hun


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## debralouise

Congrats honey xx xx xx xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Congratulations, he is gorgeous

xx


----------



## Miss~Gaby

What a beautiful little man you have there!! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

He is so gorgeous, congrats darlin xXx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations, he's so cute


----------



## mBLACK

Mamafy said:


> Awww well done Mary, what a gorgeous boy you have :)
> 
> Will he be called Joseph or Joe? (My 2 year old son is Joseph too, we call him Joe :) )
> 
> Many Congratulations!:hugs:

:happydance:I've actually been calling him JuJube! Don't know why it just stuck with him.:D


----------



## Carley

congratulations he is perfect!


----------



## Pearl

aww hes so beautfiul and well done , thanks for sharing ur story


----------



## smartie

congratulations!


----------



## Becki77

Well done Mary! youve got a gorgeous little boy there! congrats xx


----------



## Torialou

Congrats, he's absolutely gorgeous! x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats he's gorgeous xXx


----------



## Freya

You did a great job! SOunds like you really had a tough time in labour, but you kept going!! Jospeh is truly beautiful!

xxx


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats hun he beautiful

xxxxxx


----------



## babe2ooo

awww hunny well done to u, he is so cute, i havent been around for a while so i only just found out u had baby, so congrats my turn next lol


----------



## Newt

well done, he is beautiful hun :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

Congrstulstions hun...he's gorgeous!! xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations MB! Joseph is gorgeous. You did so well.

xxx


----------



## elles28

Congrats hes beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

Ahhh congrats :) you did a fab job he is so adorable :yipee:


----------



## TTaylor

Congrats Mary! What a handsome little man you have there:)


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## tink

:cloud9:he is beautiful,well done!x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congratulations Mary!!

Another stunner for BnB!!

:hug:

xxx


----------



## wantababybump

He is beautiful Mary! Congratulations!! xo


----------



## tinytoes

mBLACK said:


> I love him more than I ever thought was possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I can so relate to this. well done. He's adorable.xx


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww congratulations, well done hunny he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Spartacus

Congratulations hun!! well done!! he is gorgeous I bet you can't stop cuddling him xx


----------



## EFM

Well done, Congratulations, he's adorable

:hugs:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw,So cute. 
Congratulations x x x


----------



## butterflies

simply gorgeous honey, huge congrats!!! sorry to hear you had a rough time of it, thinking of you and joseph xx


----------



## thelilbump

congarts mary - he's gorgeous :happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

Aww how did I miss this!!!!

congratulations sweetheartn he is adorable!


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations Mary, he is gorgeous! Well done you xx


----------



## Jem

Ahh big congrats xxx


----------



## ayshahudson

Congratulations hunni! He's soooo cute! :hugs:


----------



## Belle

he's gorgeous!!
well done you!
Congratulations!! xx


----------



## isil

Congratulations! What a sweetie!


----------



## Mervs Mum

hey mary :hug:
i'm only just getting to this as I'm away on holiday at the mo.

he's perfect :cloud9:

well done girl.

xxx


----------



## mugzy

Awww. He's just beautiful. Congrats and well done!


----------



## alyxzandra

He's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## charliebear

He's beautiful, many congratulations! x


----------



## YummyMummy

OMG CONGRATS HUN,
i havent been on in a long time so was jus checkin who gav birth n wooow well done u did it..congrats hun xx hes so cute xx u should b proud. xx


----------



## Mira

awww congrats!!! he's beautiful!!


----------



## Chris77

He is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## wilbrabeany

Congrats hun.xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats!!! he is so lovely.


----------



## neca717

congrats to you hes beautiful


----------



## Novbaby08

omg he's gorgeous! I was wondering when you had him. Congrats on your little monkey :D


----------



## embojet

Congrats, he is adorable x


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations on your gorgeous son!


----------



## gde78

Congratulations. He's a cutey!


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats on your baby boy. He is beautiful.


----------



## akamummy

CONGRATS DARL........WELL DONE!!!!:flower:


----------



## celine

congrats on ur littler man :)


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your son he is lovely. x


----------



## trishk

congratulations he's perfect!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations. Joesph is simply gorgeous, Mary, you must be very proud!


----------



## Angelmouse

Congratulations Mary, He's gorgeous. :D


----------



## babymello

Congratulations Mary,

Finally, our babies are here.
I know you're happy girl...

He adorable, enjoy him.

Take care
Mello


----------

